# Affordable leafy melbourne suburb



## Missjords

Hey guy's I'm new to the forum
...HI  ... 
My partner and i are looking at buying our first home in melbourne or outer melbourne  ive only ever lived in the west / and a little bit in the north which i loved compared to the west...(no offence). And i need help looking for a suburb, So im looking for a suburb in north, north eastern, eastern(closer to the north thou) that is a max 1hr away from preston (where I work) that is leafy and beautiful and with good size blocks that have trees!! Our budget is $350,000 i know its a small budget but thats all we can afford and i want to pay it off quickly so im keping it cheap im willing to stretch the budget abit. Also im looking somewhere where theres no snakes! i know were in australia and theres snakes everywhere but maybe somewhere where you hardly ever see any or never do? if thats possible /
anyway hope someone can help also not sure if there is but i'd live near the beach also so if theres any areas that are that cheap near the beach that would be great! anyway hope someone can help us out! cheers


----------



## Almost gone

Hi Missjords, 
If you find a house for 350,000 please let the rest of us know. As far as I know in the East the lower end of the market s closer to 500,000. You may be able to get an apartment or a run down unit for 350,000 maybe. Please do let us know if you find something 
Almost gone


----------



## djdba188

Snakes yikes !! .. LMFAO - u must also watch out for rogue kangaroos , and especially in the leafy suburbs .. the drop bears ...are FAR more dangerous than the snakes...


----------



## Old 70s Vinyl

Please forgive the moking posts about snakes. The threat is real yet so often undocumented. Many varieties are famous. In fact my wife on multiple occasions has had very close experiences with the Australian Purple headed [aka Budgie Box] python . They are apparently quite common around the house and can often be found tucked away in the bed clothes or in an old set of pyjamas. Usually waking up in the middle of the night or early in the morning. She says that when noticed you should remain very, very calm and still. Cold temperatures will also help the wicked serpents to remain timid and flacid, as when they become excited their entire bodys can become rigid and inflict multiple punnishing strikes in repeated succession apon an innocent victims exposed flesh.
She even reports waking up in the middle of the night to having said python poised in front of her face. Swaying and hypnotically brushing itself across her cheeks until it unloaded a spray of fresh venom accross her face.
Aparrently though this venom is amazingly quite good for the skin. So good in fact that mutliple websites seem to dedicate pages and pages to the worldwide venom collection project.

Actually though theres a small, persistent, ready supply of real snakes in Melbourne. And you dont have to be living in the outer subs to find them. They are often there just not seen. Victoria is cold a lot of the year so there is never going to be that many reptiles though the city is far from void of them.
A lot are pretty nasty butt a lot are not also. They are all protected but I certainly would not hesitate to kill a tiger, brown, copperhead or death adder snake (as Ive got young kids) if i sighted it on my property. I know thats wrong but so is protecting a potentially lethal snake in an area designated or zoned for residential living. A lot of the other varietys sadly and deadly enough for themselves have identity issues and get unfairly slaughtered. eg: White lip Whip snake, Legless lizards. If your in a built up area away from small bushland reserves, ponds, creeks etc and you have multiple snake sightings of multiple varieties: address the food source. More than likely get rid of (or address) the rat, mouse or frog (beautiful little friends Aussie frogs!) problem and the snakes will go elsewhere.
There are small but persistent colonies of snakes in and around the CBD you just rarely see them.
As for property at 350k of course there is. Where?
Loads of places.
All the Suburbs that people ridicule as racial ghettos, issolated unemployment pockets. Dont look at Ray White go to the areas deive around. They are there.
You can still find them for 200k. Most readers will think I am having a pipe dream but Im not.
Weather board houses, with crapy slide lock lift up 50s timber wood frame windows, (a burglars delight except for the fact it shows you are to poor to have anything to steal!) houses with damaged roofs that cant be properly insured until repaired,houses that come with their own pets (termites through the boards/stumps), houses on sinking slabs, fire damaged, far from public transports, schools, close to power lines, under flight paths, areas with Atomic Spillage or Tsunami disaster areas. Areas with River views around Brisbane are going pretty cheap at the moment I hear. Im not completely taking the piss. You get what you pay for.
Back areas of Noble park weather boards with uneven floors and sunken ceilings for way under 300, Dandenong in the far out areas awway from anything. Get out there and start hunting.


----------

